# Punkte in Java3D zeichnen



## Guest (26. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen, 

wie kann ich in Java3D 3 - dimensionale Punkte in den Raum zeichnen? Momentan verwende ich zwar die Klasse Point3d aber die hilft mir hier nicht wirklich weiter.

Muss ich, wenn ich Punkte zeichnen will, meine Branchgroup verändern?


----------



## Illuvatar (26. Mai 2006)

Wenn du irgendwas zeichnen willst, musst du deine BranchGroup verändern 

Hier bietet sich auf jeden Fall ein PointArray an.


----------



## jagdfalke (27. Mai 2006)

Mach doch ne kleiner Sphere dorthin 

mfg
jagdfalke


----------

